# Hardmonovorfach richtig binden?



## Stephan222 (30. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich glaube, hier bin ich mit meiner Frage besser aufgehoben, als unter Raubfischangeln und Forellenangeln->Montage.

Ich bin gerade dabei, mir Hardmonovorfächer zu machen.
Vielleicht wäre noch wichtig zu sagen, dass das Hardmonovorfach 0,5mm dick ist.

Wie mache ich dort man besten eine Schlaufe, um an den Wirbel zu machen und wie ist der Haken zu befestigen?
Beides per Quetschhülen?

Die Haken, die ich hier habe, haben Ösen.


----------



## fireline (31. August 2007)

*AW: Hardmonovorfach richtig binden?*

hi stephan

ich machs mit den quetschhülsen(ich nehm des 0,7er),aber des 0,5er kannst auch knoten

mfg


----------



## duck_68 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Hardmonovorfach richtig binden?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich glaube, hier bin ich mit meiner Frage besser aufgehoben, als unter Raubfischangeln und Forellenangeln->Montage.
> 
> ...




Wenn ich das richtg verstehe, möchtest Du Dir Raubfischvorfächer mit Haken aus Hardmono machen??? Das ist meines Erachtens völliger Blödsinn, da Hardmono (in 0,50mm) nicht Hechtbissfest ist und außerdem viel dicker als ein gutes Stahlvorfach, welches 100% bissfest ist.

Wie in einem anderen Thread schon geschrieben, kann man das Hardmono sehr gut zum Bilder aufhängen nehmen, aber nicht als Hechtvorfach!!


Gruß
Martin


----------



## Ammersee-angler (31. August 2007)

*AW: Hardmonovorfach richtig binden?*

Hard mono ist geil. 
Ich würds auch mit Quetschhülsen machen, des gibt zwar auch Knoten, aber denen Trau ich net, weil des doch ganz schön Steif ist, und sich dann aufschieben kann.


----------



## Stephan222 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Hardmonovorfach richtig binden?*

genau das ist mein Bedenken, dann werde ich mal quetschen.


----------



## maesox (31. August 2007)

*AW: Hardmonovorfach richtig binden?*

....genau!! Aber nicht heulen wenn Dir der Hecht flöten geht!!


----------



## Ammersee-angler (31. August 2007)

*AW: Hardmonovorfach richtig binden?*



maesox schrieb:


> ....genau!! Aber nicht heulen wenn Dir der Hecht flöten geht!!


????????????????


----------



## maesox (31. August 2007)

*AW: Hardmonovorfach richtig binden?*

.....au  nöö...jetzt fängt das wieder an


----------



## duck_68 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Hardmonovorfach richtig binden?*

Zitat von maesox  
....genau!! Aber nicht heulen wenn Dir der Hecht flöten geht!!




Ammersee-angler schrieb:


> ????????????????






Weil's der Hecht durchgebissen hat


----------



## Stephan222 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Hardmonovorfach richtig binden?*



maesox schrieb:


> .....au nöö...jetzt fängt das wieder an


sorry!


----------



## Dart (1. September 2007)

*AW: Hardmonovorfach richtig binden?*

Warum willst du unbedingt Hardmono fischen?
Es ist definitv nicht hechtsicher, Vorteile fallen mir auch keine ein|kopfkrat
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. September 2007)

*AW: Hardmonovorfach richtig binden?*



Dart schrieb:


> Warum willst du unbedingt Hardmono fischen?
> Es ist definitv nicht hechtsicher, Vorteile fallen mir auch keine ein|kopfkrat
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:


Mir auch nicht....
Abgesehen mal davon, das Hardmono unter Wasser auch nicht unsichtbar ist, muss ein Hecht erst mal wissen, was ein Vorfach oder eine Schnur ist....
...und wenn er es wüsste, müsste er auch noch die Schnur oder das Vorfach von einer Planze oder Kraut unterscheiden können.

Ich angle grundsätzlich mit 20er (grünen) geflochtenen und (braunen oder grünen) 1 x 7 Stahlvorfach mit 12 kg Tragkraft.

Meine Hechte hat es bisher nicht gestört....


----------



## J-son (1. September 2007)

*AW: Hardmonovorfach richtig binden?*

100% hechtsicher ist weder das eine, noch das andere Material.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## DinkDiver (1. September 2007)

*AW: Hardmonovorfach richtig binden?*

also jetzt mal die leidige bissfest nicht bissfest durchsichtig nicht durchsichtig Disskusion außen vorgelassen.

Als Vorfach für Köfis würd ich das Zeug auch nicht hernehmen. Da stört sich der Fisch denk ich viel eher an dem steifen Vorfach als er sich an nem dünnen flexiblen 7x7 Vorfach stören würde.


----------



## Stephan222 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Hardmonovorfach richtig binden?*

habe hier ja auch ein Stahlvorfach zum selberbauen liegen, das ist ja nicht das Problem.
Wie bringe ich dort den Haken an, einfach an einen Ende in der Schlaufe und das andere Ende im Wirbel, die ich quetsche?



Noch einmal zum Hardmono:
wofür gibt es das überhaupt, nur um Geld zu machen? |kopfkrat


----------



## duck_68 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Hardmonovorfach richtig binden?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> Noch einmal zum Hardmono:
> wofür gibt es das überhaupt, nur um Geld zu machen? |kopfkrat



Brilliant erkannt:q:q:q


----------



## Stephan222 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Hardmonovorfach richtig binden?*

die sollte man verklagen. :q


----------



## Chrisi04 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Hardmonovorfach richtig binden?*

Hast Du schon richtig erkannt, kannst Du einfach mit quetschen befestigen.

Ich habe hier auch Hardmono liegen, benutze ich für Meeresmontagen.


----------



## Stephan222 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Hardmonovorfach richtig binden?*

Danke Chrisi!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. September 2007)

*AW: Hardmonovorfach richtig binden?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> habe hier ja auch ein Stahlvorfach zum selberbauen liegen, das ist ja nicht das Problem.
> Wie bringe ich dort den Haken an, einfach an einen Ende in der Schlaufe und das andere Ende im Wirbel, die ich quetsche?


 
Schau mal auf meine Homepage unter Praxis Tips


----------



## Stephan222 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Hardmonovorfach richtig binden?*

Hallo Tommi,

na was für ein Zufall, gerade diese Seite von Dir habe ich gestern Nachmittag über Google gefunden. #6
Danke!


Gruss,
Stephan


----------

